# Standard fit Reversing Camera



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Rear camera view very limited with bike rack deployed and bikes aboard. I'd like to adjust the camera viewing angle, to do this I seemingly need to remove the glass fibre housing and I'd probably need to enlarge the housing aperture. 

Am I right in guessing this housing is "glued" to body with Sikaflex so a knife or piano wire and if so what do I remove the residual sikaflex with prior to refitting.

Anyone been here and done it?


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

"Bump"

Anyone have any advice!!!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, did it when we had a Mohican a few years ago. All as you describe. You can cut the Sikaflex using a sharp flexible knife. Flexible so you can bend the blade away from the bodywork to avoid scratching it, Alan.

Edid: Sorry can't help with removing residual Sikaflex, I just pulled off as much as I could but I am fairly sure there is a solvent for removing it.


----------

